# Mr. Hardwick's: Guess & Win 2.0! (GOODIES!)



## method1 (4/3/18)

*Mr. Hardwick's: Goodies!*
3 New Flavours, available March 2018.

*Competition:*
Anyone who can guess any of the flavour profiles will
be put into a randomiser and the winner will receive
*3 x 60ml of the new GOODIES line!*

Competition closes Wed 7 March!
Just a quickie comp, open to ECIGSSA members only!
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Gadgetboy (4/3/18)

Psycho strawberry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (4/3/18)

Grape bomb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (4/3/18)

Apple sourz
Custard Pie
Berrie Ice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (4/3/18)

Grape
Apple
Vanilla

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (4/3/18)

Vanilla Custard
Passionate Grape
Apple Soda

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Braki (4/3/18)

Banana 
Grape
Apple

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (4/3/18)

Strawberry icy rainbow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r (4/3/18)

Apple sourz hopefully

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (4/3/18)

Pineapple ice
Grape Soda
Apple Fizzer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/18)

1. Rainbow Sherbert
2. Grape Fizz
3. Apple Sour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/3/18)

Lemon something (LMP perhaps)
Grape something
Apple something

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (4/3/18)

A Bakery Flavour - Lemon Pie
A Fruity Flavour - Pineapple Lichee 
A Desert Flavour - Apple Cinnamon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (4/3/18)

Lime
Custard 
Lemon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (4/3/18)

Vinilla milkshake
Rainbow sherbet
Strawberry funnel cake

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/3/18)

1. Banana, Apricot, Custard
2. Red grape, Peach, Strawberry
3. Lemon, Lime, Granadilla

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/18)

Banana Toffee
Grape bubblegum
Lime fizzer
Hope the they are all bombs that blow our socks off, but that's as near as I'm getting to flavours based on what I see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters (4/3/18)

Candy grape
Cream soda 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/18)

Silver said:


> Strawberry icy rainbow


There had better just be something where menthol can be added in there, I already have to order more menthol, you are a bbaaaaadddd influence in this instance, but dam it makes a tobacco juice shine, or anything else for rhat matter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (4/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> There had better just be something where menthol can be added in there, I already have to order more menthol, you are a bbaaaaadddd influence in this instance, but dam it makes a tobacco juice shine, or anything else for rhat matter.



I will stand very far at the back of the line if someone offers a sample of menthol custard though ..

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## method1 (4/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> There had better just be something where menthol can be added in there, I already have to order more menthol, you are a bbaaaaadddd influence in this instance, but dam it makes a tobacco juice shine, or anything else for rhat matter.



Yeah I think menthol could work with a couple of the above... it definitely works great as an addition to most of our "Treats" range (except peach pie )

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/18)

I like living dangerously, I haven't done that many years but most of that was off-road, a nice little menthol custard can't put too big a dent in me. Or can it, maybe rethink as to what you could actually add menthol to! But I know a couple of drops goes very well with some more menthol. It clears all of the orifices in the body, including some you didnt know you had!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/18)

method1 said:


> Yeah I think menthol could work with a couple of the above... it definitely works great as an addition to most of our "Treats" range (except peach pie )


Ah, so you actually did try it! What did it actually taste like then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (4/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ah, so you actually did try it! What did it actually taste like then?



Haha no i didn't try it with the Peach Pie.. but feel free to experiment and report back

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/18)

method1 said:


> Haha no i didn't try it with the Peach Pie.. but feel free to experiment and report back


Will see what I can do, must still have some of that stashed away in the stash box.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (4/3/18)

method1 said:


> Yeah I think menthol could work with a couple of the above... it definitely works great as an addition to most of our "Treats" range (except peach pie )



Miami ice squared?.... damn you Joel just as I was trying to stick to only diy ... but I guess it still counts... guess i can call it a one and a half shot ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (5/3/18)

1.Banana
2.Grape
3.Apple
4.Custard
5.Melons

@Clouds4Days @Chukin'Vape @boxerulez get in on this

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vino1718 (5/3/18)

grape
lime
apple
custard
pineapple
banana

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (5/3/18)

Candied toffee apple
Chilled coconut ice
Banana butterscotch wafers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steyn777 (5/3/18)

Pebbles
Sugar cookies and cream
Custard (that's more wishful thinking than anything else)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (5/3/18)

Custard 
Grape
Apple

Also some wishful thinking like @Steyn777. Love me some custard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gersh (5/3/18)

Banana 
Pineapple 
Lemon
Grape berries 
Lime 

Is this a range of milkshakes or smoothies perhaps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (5/3/18)

Here is more of my hope for it to be

1. Tobacco of some sort (RY4/Hardwicks4)
2. Fruity menthol of some sort
3. Custard type of juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanielSLP (5/3/18)

Banana milkshake
Grape soda
Apple candy lollipops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (5/3/18)

Apple sours 
Banana
Butterscotch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (5/3/18)

Barbeque Ribs
Pepper Burger
Sushi

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Greyz (5/3/18)

Banana-rama
Blueberry-blues
Pear-tizer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (5/3/18)

1. Custard, lemon tart, pie
2. Grape, berry
3. Apple, pear, mango

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (5/3/18)

Alex said:


> Barbeque Ribs
> Pepper Burger
> Sushi



Alex, you got some inside info?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RichJB (5/3/18)

@Alex cuts to chase. Bone marrow cheesecake, I'm all over that like a cheap suit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## method1 (5/3/18)

RichJB said:


> @Alex cuts to chase. Bone marrow cheesecake, I'm all over that like a cheap suit.



Will you settle for boiled chicken fruit loops for now?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brandon de Winnaar (5/3/18)

Mango
Grape
Apple

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanielSLP (5/3/18)

Alright i had a bit of a think again.

It's either gumballs or lollipops
Mango
Grape
Apple

As the Flavours!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (5/3/18)

Brandon de Winnaar said:


> Mango
> Grape
> Apple



Welcome to eciggsa @Brandon de Winnaar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/3/18)

Strawberry and guava playing nicely in a bath of menthol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/3/18)

yellow slime
purple slime
green slime

...am I doing this right?  just kidding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (5/3/18)

Banana, Grape and Lime!

Or maybe they're the various Chappie flavours (although they all tasted the same to me, no matter what colour I got).

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## McGeezy21 (5/3/18)

Mixed Berries
Sour Apple
Prickly Pear

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jamo88 (6/3/18)

1. lemon
2. grape
3. apple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamo88 (6/3/18)

1. banana
2. spearmint
3. grape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (6/3/18)

1.) pineapple
2.) grape
3.) apple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape (6/3/18)

1. Banana candy 
2. Grape fizz pop 
3. Apple fizzer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jamo88 (6/3/18)

1. jelly tots - original

2. jelly tots - crazi berry

3. Jelly tots - power sour

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (6/3/18)

I have a feeling a Custard will make it a show stopper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jamo88 (6/3/18)

1. pineapple jelly and custard
2. Dragonfruit jelly and custard
3. Greengage jelly and custard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (6/3/18)

Banana cream for the yellow.
Mixed berries for the blue, purple, red etc.
Lime milkshake for the green.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nicholas Jones (6/3/18)

Lemon candy.
Grape candy.
Apple candy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (6/3/18)

Snap crackle and pop.
Red grape fizz drink.
Green Ice cream.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/3/18)

A scrumptious fresh strawberry sprinkled with menthol drops !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (6/3/18)

Flaming ginger beer
Hot Shots
Steelworks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki (6/3/18)

Oooo we should have the answer tomorrow  

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (6/3/18)

Alex said:


> Flaming ginger beer
> Hot Shots
> Steelworks


Ohh, steelworks. Nice idea for a profile

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (6/3/18)

veecee said:


> Ohh, steelworks. Nice idea for a profile
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Steelworks = Pure koolada! Anything over 2% and it tastes like a cheap stainless steel spoon.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r (6/3/18)

Grape candy/drink 
Banana 
Kiwi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jamo88 (6/3/18)

Cake batter doughnut
Apple fritter
Glazed blueberry cake doughnut

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (6/3/18)

Banana Custard
Grape bubblegum
Apple Candy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (6/3/18)

Braki said:


> Oooo we should have the answer tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



Yes! I'll announce winners tomorrow evening

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (7/3/18)

Lemon drop
Grape candy
Lime milkshake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (7/3/18)

Time is almost up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamo88 (7/3/18)

Lime milkshake

Custard

Grape fizzpop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jamo88 (7/3/18)

Appletizer

Grapetizer 

Peartizer

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (7/3/18)

*Licorice Tea*






Speaking of tea, Danes love licorice tea. I’m not talking about Twizzlers, this is like black licorice, but in a palatable way. (But if you love black licorice, prove your intensity with *this Danish favorite*). Danes drink their tea straight (without sugar or milk)

*Gløgg*




This is mulled wine but on crack. Red wine, cinnamon, cloves, other spices, slivered almonds and raisins

*Risalamande*





Yes, it kind of sounds like it’s French, but the Danes are very proud of this dish, which is traditionally served on Christmas Eve. Sweet rice pudding gets a twist with cherry or raspberry sauce (um, yum) and an almond hidden in the dish. If you get the almond, you get a prize. Yes, prizes and dessert—the Danish Christmas spirit. You can buy these at Danish grocery stores in single serve packages like yogurt, and then you can have Christmas anytime.

*Bagels with Cream Cheese*

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jamo88 (7/3/18)

Key lime pie

Mango panna cotta 

Black raspberry ice cream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r (7/3/18)

Key lime pie 
Lime milkshake 

Raspberry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (7/3/18)

Thanks everyone for entering, and congrats to @DanielSLP for taking the prize!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (7/3/18)

method1 said:


> View attachment 125126
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for entering, and congrats to @DanielSLP for taking the prize!


Congrats @DanielSLP, you lucky fish, you! LOL.

Enjoy boet.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (7/3/18)

Congrats @DanielSLP.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (7/3/18)

Well done @DanielSLP 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanielSLP (7/3/18)

Whoo can't believe I won. Yaaay. Thank You Mr. Hardwicks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/3/18)

Nice one @DanielSLP

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (7/3/18)

Congrats @DanielSLP !  You're a lucky man to win Mr Hardwick's juices!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Constantbester (7/3/18)

congrats @DanielSLP hope you enjoy your awesome prize.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (8/3/18)

Congrats danielslp! 

Just a side note, my name wasnt in the list, did I guess wrong?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brandon de Winnaar (8/3/18)

method1 said:


> Welcome to eciggsa @Brandon de Winnaar


Thanks a lot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (8/3/18)

SONOFBITCH!!!

Errrr....I mean Congratulations @DanielSLP

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

